# Planning cutting lengths



## RogerS (11 May 2006)

I need to cut to length a fair few pieces of skirting board. I know the total length approximately (50m) and know that the lengths that come from the timber merchant will be all sorts (2.4m, 2.1m etc). 

Are there any programs out there (I don't think cutlist or Optimik are suitable as they seem to work best with sheets of uniform size..or that is my impression).

I want to avoid wastage but equally avoid making too many joins.

Many thanks

Roger


----------



## tim (11 May 2006)

Roger

Cutlist will do dimensioned lumber (using their descriptor). Add the dimension of a skirting board in the raw materials ie all the common ones from the timber merchant and its a doddle. I use it all the time for that door stiles/ rails etc.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## engineer one (12 May 2006)

roger, i guess the biggest problem is how many corners you have to go round.

only then can you use any kind of cutting programme.

i would use a cad programme to design the room, and then 
work my way through it, but then i like cad.

also don't forget the different ways of doing inside and outside corners.
ie you will mitre the outside ones, but probably cope the inside ones, that will save you some material too.

paul :wink:


----------



## mr (12 May 2006)

So far in my adventures with Sketchup, this is the only thing Ive managed to use it for usefully. 

Draw a rectangle to represent the board dimensions and then draw smaller ones within it to represent the pieces you need to get out of it. 

It would be nice to make pretty drawings too but I can at least do that sort of diagram pretty quickly with it.


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2006)

Thanks, guys, for the suggestions.

Tim...I guess my problem with Cutlist is that I'm working a**e about face since I don't collect my timber. I can see how Cutlist will tell me that I need 2 lengths of 2400mm, one of 2100mm etc based on my Parts list but because I am dependant on the lengths that Travis deliver to me I need something to work the opposite way around..if you see what I mean.

In other words, using Cutlist terminology, create a list of Parts and a list of bigger Parts (ie tell the program that I have available 3 lengths of 2400mm, 1 length 1500mm etc) and for the program then to work out where to place my cuts.


----------



## tim (12 May 2006)

Roger

Tell Travis what lengths you want - I do. They should be able to comply.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## nickson71 (12 May 2006)

is Travis good for timber prices ....... I was going to order from Travis one Tues for a Friday drop for materials (£210ish) for making a concrete base when I was told to phone back on Thursday and I could order then....... So thursday morning comes and I phone back back they happy say no chance to get materials to the following Tuesday ....... as you can imagine NOT impressed ........ So after a frantic look in the yellow pages I find a couple of alternatives a bit further away 


Ring the first one .... delivery Friday no problem ..... cost including delivery £140.88 ........ 70 quid saved

Happy Me


----------



## RogerS (12 May 2006)

Having an account with them helps ! Both for pricing and delivery....and cash flow :lol:


----------



## tibbs (12 May 2006)

nickson71":3iwmm5xg said:


> is Travis good for timber prices ?



Up here in Aberdeenshire the "local" (50 mins away) Travis is only slightly more expensive than the cheapest timber place I could find (Timber Center) - but they're a way better company to deal with - I fax them for a quote & they fax or email it back within a few hours - if theres a problem then they phone up to discuss it in person - they deliver what you ask for & deliver it when they say they will & so far its all been correct & of good quality. On the other hand, Timber Center delivered poor quality timber of the wrong lengths & quoted for alternative stuff without a word - I only did business with them the once.

Of course, some of this may be company policy, but most of it is probably down to the individual people working at the companies, so YMMV in your area.

Richard


----------



## tim (12 May 2006)

The other factor is that Travis Perkins went on a massive purchasing spree buying lots of independent builders merchants which had a good service ethic. I believe that they operate a semi franchise system rather than just post people wherever. The only good general timber yard in Hereford was Mansons but that is now part of Timbercenter and is utter rubbish.

Cheers

Tim


----------

